
Grokking Algorithms Is Out - egonschiele
http://adit.io/posts/2016-05-25-Grokking-Algorithms-Is-Out.html
======
johnwh
As someone just learning programming, I found the first few chapters to be
super helpful, and ridiculously easy to understand. Honestly, if you want a
pretty funny, and really simple book on algorithms, I could not recommend this
enough.

Here is a free article on Dijkstra's Algorithm, written by the author, for
those who want to get a taste of what the book is like.:

[http://freecontent.manning.com/wp-
content/uploads/grokking-a...](http://freecontent.manning.com/wp-
content/uploads/grokking-algorithms-dijkstras-algorithm.pdf)

------
leafo
if you want to get a feel for how the book will read, the author has written a
handful of illustrated blog posts in a similar style:

[http://adit.io/posts/2016-03-13-Logistic-
Regression.html](http://adit.io/posts/2016-03-13-Logistic-Regression.html)

[http://adit.io/posts/2016-02-20-Linear-Regression-in-
Picture...](http://adit.io/posts/2016-02-20-Linear-Regression-in-
Pictures.html)

[http://adit.io/posts/2013-07-22-lenses-in-
pictures.html](http://adit.io/posts/2013-07-22-lenses-in-pictures.html)

[http://adit.io/posts/2013-05-15-Locks,-Actors,-And-STM-In-
Pi...](http://adit.io/posts/2013-05-15-Locks,-Actors,-And-STM-In-
Pictures.html)

